# [Emerge] question sur emerge

## phoenix75

Bonjour à tous

je voudrais mettre à jour un paquet installé sur ma gentoo : graphviz.

en regardant dans les infos, j'ai vérifié sur le serveur sur lequel il fait les mises à jour qu'il y avait une version 2.18. Or il ne m'installe que la 2.12.

J'ai vu qu'on pouvait forcer l'installation de paquet en local avec l'option -k ou -K

De quel extension doit être l'archive à ce moment là ? .tar.gz ?

De manière générale, quel fichier de configuration recherche emerge sur les serveurs distant pour installer des  paquets ? des ebuild ? peut-on forcer l'installation de paquet en particulier ?

si je fais un emerge --sync, est ce que mon paquet sera mis à jour ?

merciLast edited by phoenix75 on Fri May 23, 2008 8:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Bonjour

d'abord peux tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles ? Merci!

Pour ton problème, si tu n'as pas fait d'emerge --sync, c'est normal. Les mises à jour sont faites par rapport à l'arbre sur ton disque dur, pas sur un serveur. Il faut donc synchroniser l'arbre.

Les options -k / -K correspondent à l'utilisation de paquet binaire si je me souviens bien.

Je crois que la lecture de la documentation s'impose.

----------

## phoenix75

arf, c'est bien ce que je redoutais 

je vais faire ca, même si ca va prendre longtemps

Merci encore

----------

## Desintegr

emerge --sync, ça doit prendre environ 3 minutes...

----------

## olivierweb

l'installation d'un paquet local (compilé) se fait avec l'option -K, pour cela il faut avoir le paquet compilé sur sa machine.

Je ne retrouve plus les "Package CD", dans les mirroirs, existent-ils toujours ?

----------

## kopp

Tiens, c'est journée spéléo aujourd'hui ?

----------

## olivierweb

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tiens, c'est journée spéléo aujourd'hui ?

 

 :Surprised:  à peine deux semaines ! ça bouge vite, mais quand même, spéléo !

----------

